# 89 stanza



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

a friend of mine has a 89 stanza thats been collecting dust for about a year now(engine problems). he is thinking of a swap, what will bolt up to it?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

mine 89 stanza wagon has a KA20E ... soo ... im guesing a FWD KA24DE ??


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> *mine 89 stanza wagon has a KA20E ... soo ... im guesing a FWD KA24DE ?? *


 ***** I've never heard of a KA20E. If it's a US model, it should have a CA20E.


----------

